# Bondera Tile Mats



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Has any one used this product yet? i have got a kitchen job coming up soon that calls for a tile backslash and if this is any good it will speed the project up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Let me know if you do. I have been thinking about using it in our kitchen as Lowe's here has it (sometimes). Wife wants glass tile and i hate laying that stuff. This system looks like it could make a horrible job a easy job.


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

I does look too easy that's part of what scares me, but i am all for it as long as it works. i just don't want to get called back two weeks later cause the tiles fell off.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I just saw it advertised in the lattest jlc magazine. I wondering the same thing. Is it any good? 


Dave


----------



## peterjames (Mar 11, 2010)

Bondera tile mat set is perfect for remodeling bathrooms, redecorating bathrooms.


----------



## dandeangeli (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bondera for Backsplash*

We used the Bondera product recently for a backsplash project. It worked fine for the smaller mosiac tiles, but just be careful not to buy the Bondera product that is intended for countertops--it's not nearly as sticky as the product for walls.

Handy Dan


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have used the product a few times since I posted last. So far I'm impressed with it. I'm using it again on some tile in another room. The stuff is dam tacky though so be careful when you place that tile as you ain't getting it off.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Too many "ifs" with Bondera right now. Until it is guinea pigged by more (other than me) and receives some kind of ANSI rating or TCNA method, I'm not buying into it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Too many "ifs" with Bondera right now. Until it is guinea pigged by more (other than me) and receives some kind of ANSI rating or TCNA method, I'm not buying into it.


It would be nice to have some more long term feedback. I don't think I would use the system on anything but fireplace surrounds and back splashes at the moment but so far its holding up well in the places I have used it. It also makes life much easier when laying glass mosaic tiles.


----------

